# Can someone identify this 5m beauty for me?



## drdean (Sep 23, 2009)

It lives in the family's large back yard. Bush turkeys are a favorite and it grabs whatever floats down or wanders along the creek. The whole snake isn't even in the frame. I first spotted it uncoiling itself from the tree above the dog. When I called the dog back it wandered off but was unimpressed when I followed




with the flash camera and let me know in no uncertain terms.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 23, 2009)

G'day,

It's a Coastal Carpet Python.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Sep 23, 2009)

P.S. Five metres is probably a slight exageration  We found a 3.1 metre animal and it warranted photo's in a magazine. From the looks of your photo's it's about 2.5 metres.


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice sized coastal I'd say of Brisbane maybe a little north locality,great find!!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like a coastal carpet to me. You're size estimate sounds very optimistic 

Nice snake all the same.


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 23, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> P.S. Five metres is probably a slight exageration
> Come on Jonno,theres plenty of these 5metre monsters up QLD way,its just the majority of the time the camera isnt close by...Unfortunately 5metres is way off, maybe half that...MARK


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 23, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> P.S. Five metres is probably a slight exageration  We found a 3.1 metre animal and it warranted photo's in a magazine. From the looks of your photo's it's about 2.5 metres.


 You sure? remember that big snakes always shrink when a tape measure is nearby


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice Coastal, do you have other pic's of reptiles that live around you area, if do post them up.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Lewy (Sep 23, 2009)

ROFL a 5 meter coastal carpet now that I got to see!!!! hahahahahaaaa


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 23, 2009)

Lewy ,you know snakes always look bigger when they are on the ground .....or wrapped around your neighbours pet ....but have to agree with the above drdean...its seems very long but I highly doubt ,that this coastal would be 5m ...still over all a very nice find and enjoy them in the backyard .....I love bush turkeys ,we get them around my place too.


----------



## Omgitschris (Sep 23, 2009)

aw, so my coastal wont get 5m ?  i got my hopes up a bit.
i'll take a guess and say the one in the photo is 2.9m


----------



## ssssmithy (Sep 23, 2009)

Omgitschris said:


> aw, so my coastal wont get 5m ?  i got my hopes up a bit.
> i'll take a guess and say the one in the photo is 2.9m


 

id doubt 2.9 at the most id give it 2.5:lol:


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 23, 2009)

i'd say you've all got no idea how bloody big it is given you can only see a portion of it's body


----------

